# New 14' project



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

Ever seen on of these before? 14' Scat Cat full tunnel






















Picked it up this weekend.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

That's a really nice hull! Can you post some more pics of it? What motor are you going to put on it?


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

its getting a 90 yamaha ;D


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

prob add to the cap like this one down the road. A good friend of mine has the molds.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

That is bad a$$, now that's what I call walk around. From what I could find that boat is rated for 70HP.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

did you paint it already?


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

no the fighting lady yellow version is owned by a buddy of mine who has the molds. he built himself a 16' version. it runs 30mph with 2 ppl with that 25 merc.

I am hoping for 60+ with the 90hp yammie. it is only rated for a 70 you are correct.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

how shallow does she float? Did you ever think about closing the gap at front tip cap for more deck room? That way there would no lack of judgement for stepping around the front... Just an idea. Please post more pics as the reformation comes along.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

So it is a Fish Cat.

Well it is a multi-hull so no laws broken in FL throwing a little extra on her. The right prop will cost a lot, you need full clever or SP to get the most out of that rig. 

Keeps us update with lots of pictures. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

> how shallow does she float? Did you ever think about closing the gap at front tip cap for more deck room? That way there would no lack of judgement for stepping around the front... Just an idea. Please post more pics as the reformation comes along.


i was told she will float in 7" which is optimistic for a full tunnel cat if you ask me. we will see this weekend. I have thought about that but i will probably build a casting deck for the cockpit instead.


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

> So it is a Fish Cat.
> 
> Well it is a multi-hull so no laws broken in FL throwing a little extra on her. The right prop will cost a lot, you need full clever or SP to get the most out of that rig.
> 
> ...


thanks Jim. will do. 

I rigged it last night. going to try a 22p merc laser 2 this weekend for a base.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

BAD ASS!


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

it floats!


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

I need some weight in the bow!! squats like hell.


----------



## TARPON69 (May 9, 2008)

Ilove the cats ,Your boat is working with this 60 EFI FormulaRace ?,_*four stroke tunnel race*_.
What is the maximun speed with the scatcat and 90hp 
Congratulations ,thank you


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I'd say it squats like a mofo. Haha. 

How did it run though?


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

it runs good! It was too rough to open her up but i took her up to 40mph no problem. 

I tried a 22p laser II on it with the propshaft set about even with the bottom of the sponsons on the 6" setback manual jackplate. it was a little too much prop and holeshot was very slow. regardless i think we will leave the 90 on it for now and just work on weight distribution and finding the right prop.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

I bet that thing handles waves really well . 

Looks like fun !


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

i always liked the way my fastcat rides and this thing is like a scaled down version. Hopefully more testing this weekend!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Any updates on this boat?


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

got it to run 50+mph a few weeks ago and looks like we now have a fuel tank issue.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Realized the fuel tank aint big enough! ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome boat .... Looks like its gonna be a fun project.


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

fuel tank fixed. i think we need to move it to the bow to balance the boat better. running 50mph+ with a 19pitch 3 blade yamaha.....


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB4xFV6j8qg&feature=share&list=ULnB4xFV6j8qg

no seagrass was harmed in this video :


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Any progress on this project?


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

been fishing it every weekend


----------

